# oily MP soap



## 1000lights (Feb 7, 2012)

I started my first MP batch. I didn't add oil. the result is my MP soap feel oily. 
I add 10% alcohol on next batch. it solve the problem but i can't afford the money. Alcohol cost me too much
I need help here..

Thanks


----------



## Genny (Feb 8, 2012)

Then you need to find yourself a different mp base.  

Can I ask what kind of mp base you're using?  Are you sure it's oil and not just moisture from humidity?


----------



## 1000lights (Feb 8, 2012)

Genny said:
			
		

> Then you need to find yourself a different mp base.
> 
> Can I ask what kind of mp base you're using?  Are you sure it's oil and not just moisture from humidity?



I use casual clear mp base. You are right Genny. it's not oil. it's  moisture from humidity. it makes my soap too sweaty. I use 2 different mp base, all of them is sweaty after I melt it. 
is there something wrong on my process?


----------



## Genny (Feb 9, 2012)

I'm not familiar with that kind of mp base, so I can't tell you if it's something from the ingredients making it extra moist.

  How are you melting it?  Is it covered when you're melting it?  How hot are you melting it at?  Are you putting it in the freezer?
  If you're covering it while melting, that will trap the moisture in the soap.  
  If you put it in the freezer after putting in molds, then that adds moisture to the soap.

MP is usually a sweaty beast because the glycerin attracts moisture from the air.  There are some ways you can help get rid of the moisture. 
  After unmolding the soap, wipe it down with a paper towel, gently.  Then wrap it right away.  
  Or, what I do is I let mine sit out to dry out for a few days.  But I live in Wisconsin where the air is usually pretty dry, so that may not work for you.  But, some people leave theirs to sit out and have a fan blowing air on them.


----------



## osoapworks (Feb 9, 2012)

*oily mp soap base*

There are many types of soap bases and each manufacturer or reseller may have a different formula

I am almost sure you are using a high sweat base where there is a huge amount of coconut oil .    May I ask where did you buy the base from if it was purchased online?

Also if you place soaps in the freezer to harden them quickly that will also make them feel wet or sticky so i advise to avoid this too .

Here is an example of a link I provided to give you a better understanding.

http://wholesalesuppliesplus.com/Produc ... %e2%84%a2+[/url]


----------



## 1000lights (Feb 10, 2012)

Genny said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with that kind of mp base, so I can't tell you if it's something from the ingredients making it extra moist.
> 
> How are you melting it?  Is it covered when you're melting it?  How hot are you melting it at?  Are you putting it in the freezer?
> If you're covering it while melting, that will trap the moisture in the soap.
> ...



I'm covering it when I melt it and I put it in the freezer after I molding it.
i use double boiler. that's my process because that's what the book tell me.

Can you tell me how is your process?


----------



## Genny (Feb 10, 2012)

I heat mine up in the microwave, uncovered.  I only heat my mp base up to about 120-140 degrees. Some bases need to be heated longer to melt it.  But you can usually heat up your base until it's melted, but there's still some chunks in there.  Then just stir and let the melted mp melt the chunks.  

I make sure my soap is not too hot before pouring into the molds, otherwise it will stick in the mold and sometimes ruin the molds.

I don't touch the mold for hours, then I come back to see if it's completely hard and cold.  If it's a large mold, that may take 24 hours, if it's a little mold, that may take only an hour or so.  Then I gently pull the sides of the mold away from the soap and turn the mold upside down.  I just let gravity do it's thing to release the soap from the mold.  That way I don't have to put it in the freezer.  I rarely ever put mp soap in the freezer.


----------

